# malibu 2000 radio wiring problem



## Hate4Anime (Dec 7, 2014)

hi im having trouble installing my new deh-150mp pioneer i tried tying wiring only 3 wires to see if it turns on constant+, ground and ignition acc here is a pic of the wires
























separate question do i need to wire up the speakers for i to turn on


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Question - are you trying to install in a Cruze or Malibu? Thread title has me confused.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> Question - are you trying to install in a Cruze or Malibu? Thread title has me confused.


Pictures are of a Malibu.

Have you tried any other Malibu or gm forums?

http://www.chevymalibuforum.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=65 5-6 gen section may help you better.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

First off did you cut the factory harness instead of getting the adaptor plug for it? Second some gm cars did not like to use the factory acc wire for aftermarket radios. Try running a temp wire from a wiper (switched) fuse and to the acc wire for the radio and see if it comes on. Had to do this in my 04 silverado. 




Hate4Anime said:


> separate question do i need to wire up the speakers for i to turn on



No. You don't need to. As long as your powers and ground is good it should turn on.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Constant 12V+Orange Switched 12V+Yellow GroundBlack IlluminationGray DimmerBrown Antenna TriggerPink AntennaRight Rear Front Speakers4" x 6" DoorsLeft Front (+)Tan Left Front (-)Gray Right Front (+)Light Green Right Front (-)Dark Green Rear Speakers6" x 9" Rear DeckLeft Rear (+)Brown Left Rear (-)Yellow Right Rear (+)Dark Blue Right Rear (-)Light Blue


----------

